
Some of America’s Top Chicken Purveyors Are Under Investigation for Price Fixing - smacktoward
https://www.eater.com/2019/6/26/18759596/chicken-price-fixing-investigation-perdue-tyson-sanderson-farms
======
foolfoolz
this is pretty amazing. i buy a lot of costco canned chicken. it's usually $10
for 6cans, 7oz of chicken each can. that's like $3.80 a pound. i know that
cans have additional packaging costs but fresh chicken isn't too much more
than that, you can usually get it for $6/lb.

i feel like canned chicken should be far below fresh in price. who knows how
old these cans are? or how many chickens are actually in each can? the ability
to inventory should keep the price pretty constant

~~~
Amezarak
Those are some crazy prices. Fresh chicken goes for around 2.50/lb in the
South US.

~~~
geodel
I guess you are buying inorganic chicken :-)

~~~
anbop
Who would buy organic, canned, chicken? Seems like the demographics for
"canned meat" and "organic food" are completely opposite.

~~~
AngryData
Maybe for the people who don't understand what 'organic' actually means and
thinks it is some kind of code for 'fake chemically stuff'. Canning is old
technology, before cheap jars and cans we just made potted meat which was a
clay pot sealed with butter or lard. Glass, metal, and wax are just better
replacements for lard and butter.

------
bduerst
>The suit alleges that these companies used a subscription service called Agri
Stats to share information with each other about the age of their chickens and
operating costs.

Is AgriStats just another industry BI data vendor or is it some
messaging/forum platform as well?

------
IfOnlyYouKnew
Obligatory Matt Levine link:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-06-26/everyt...](https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-06-26/everything-
everywhere-is-securities-fraud?srnd=premium-europe) (search "chicken")

------
rmorey
"America's Top Chicken" sounds like an awesome reality show

------
tracker1
I do find it interesting that Chicken seems to be more than Beef, and a lot
more than Pork lately. I've just been having more pork and beef anyway.

~~~
koolba
You mean “more” as in higher prices per pound? If so, what cuts?

I don’t think I’ve ever seen chicken prices anywhere near a decent cut of
beef. Plus the best parts, the dark meat, is cheaper than the tasteless
breast.

------
apricot13
They covered this in the series rotten on Netflix. The chickens suffer and the
farmers suffer but the corporation profits.

------
kartan
> the price of broiler chickens jumped by 50 percent between 2008 to 2016,
> despite the fact that cost of feeding the chickens went down during this
> period.

If costs to down and price go up and there is no increase in demand there is a
problem.

> Three of these companies — Sanderson, Tyson, and Pilgrim’s Pride — control
> nearly half the American chicken market

This sums up XXI century capitalism. Olygopolies control everything leaving
consumers or even business with just a couple of options. It's easier to fix
prices that way as it's easier to increase profit thru cooperation that to
risk a competition war.

~~~
TaylorAlexander
We need an economy of worker owned cooperatives. It won’t solve every problem
but it would solve some problems. A few executives are more likely to screw
over the public than a large collection of workers.

------
sjg007
This was a plot device in Billions.. funny.

------
kazinator
These puffed up, cocky bastards sure think they rule the roost.

~~~
jMyles
I'm fine with pun threads, but this feels overdone and not funny, at least to
me.

------
marsrover
This reminds me of the movie "The Informant". Good movie.

That's about all I have to contribute to this conversation.

~~~
iscrewyou
I enjoyed that movie and never have I said “What is going on???” more times
than watching that movie.

